

Parse makes large many-to-many relations more efficient - bjornick
http://blog.parse.com/2012/05/17/new-many-to-many/

======
DavidAbrams
There seem to be regular posts about this for-pay service...

~~~
markerdmann
The service is great and I'm interested in hearing about the new features,
which is why I personally vote up the posts.

New AWS features often hit the front page as well, so I'm not too worried that
there is a Parse conspiracy at play. :-)

~~~
tl
Are the new AWS features posted from accounts that are 2 hours old?

blog.parse.com has an rss feed for those who are interested; I'm personally
tired of the spam.

~~~
onetwothreefour
Me too.

~~~
darkf
Thirded. This should not be on HN.

